# Man I love Fall/Winter..and what it brings!



## FLQuacker (Nov 29, 2021)

Smoked mullet and smoked mullet dip....mmm...mmm!!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice. I've heard mullet was really good smoked but never had it. How are you getting your mullet? When we lived in Australia we would go down to the river with a sling shot and some bread. Shoot wadded up balls of bread out into the current and get the mullet lined up. Then cast a fly tied with nothing but sheep wool in a bare hook. A 5 lb mullet pulls as hard as any bonefish I've ever hooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 29, 2021)

Haha...mullet is either really good or really bad depending on who's asked the question :) Usually a love it or hate it relationship. I've never lived anyplace but Florida and been eatn em close to 60 yrs...cast net caught.

The tail end of one cut in half soaked on the bottom makes killa tarpon bait!


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 30, 2021)

Smoked brisket on my new smoker combo

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 30, 2021)

I love what fall brings to Florida this time of year also. ….Waterfowl!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2021)

I love what fall brings to Florida Texas this time of year also. ….Deer! Homemade links (Italian Hot) and snack sticks (Sweet & Spicy)
It's not Florida but we all are on the Gulf Coast!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 30, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 30, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I love what fall brings to Florida Texas this time of year also. ….Deer! Homemade links (Italian Hot) and snack sticks (Sweet & Spicy)
> It's not Florida but we all are on the Gulf Coast!!
> View attachment 218903 View attachment 218902 View attachment 218901


Looks delicious. You guys still do that annual duck hunt you posted a few years ago?


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 30, 2021)

Dang getn hungry!!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Looks delicious. You guys still do that annual duck hunt you posted a few years ago?


Yessir but covid has put a dampener on it.


----------

